# Pork Neck Bones



## DogPaw (Jan 11, 2009)

How many of you feed these? Finn likes pork but the neck bones seem so much sharper then other bones and makes me a little bit nervous as to weather I should give them to him or not. Any problems?


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

DogPaw said:


> How many of you feed these? Finn likes pork but the neck bones seem so much sharper then other bones and makes me a little bit nervous as to weather I should give them to him or not. Any problems?


I've never had problems, and haven't heard of anyone else having problems.


----------



## DogPaw (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks! This is the first dog I've had that has a problem with beef and not with pork, so I have never given any of my other dogs neck bones. Good to know.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

The one whole neck bone Max has had caused loose bony poop. Too much food and too much bone together! The whole bone weighed about 2 pounds and he left most of the vertebrae bit. Since I am trying to minimize bone and the price of neck is very close to the price of shoulder I haven't bought any more pork neck bones.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Pork neck bones are near the top of the favorites list for my dogs.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

we always cut ours smaller...they come rather large.


----------



## Jordan S (Nov 21, 2009)

This is what I feed most of the time on his raw days. they are cheaply priced.


----------



## wolfsnaps (Apr 27, 2007)

I feed these as an occasional treat. I used to feed them more often but my large breed dog keeps throwing them up so I have cut it back.


----------



## chrisn6104 (Jun 8, 2009)

No problems with pork neck bones for my dogs either. They all enjoy them.


----------



## DogPaw (Jan 11, 2009)

Jordan S said:


> This is what I feed most of the time on his raw days. they are cheaply priced.


Thats the best part. 

Thanks everyone for the replies. Finn will be pleased.


----------

